# What to do with the coyote??



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

I shot a coyote last sunday night and all the people that i have been taking them to and they arent taking anymore...Anyone know what i can do with them because i dont want to waste it


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Skin it, salt it and freeze it, then there is suppose to be a place in the Cities that will tan it for around $20 or $30. I will do some digging and see if I can find the name of the place. Then you will have something to hang on your wall.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd take it off your hands but chances are you don't live anywhere close to where I live. You could also try tanning it, it's good practice to put up hides that the buyer won't take. There's no better way of practicing than using a carcass that you can't sell. You can get more money for them when you put them up and the better job you do on it the more money you can get for them.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Found it - http://www.usafoxx.com/index.htm
USA FOXX & Furs
29 West Superior Street
Duluth, MN 55802
218-722-7742

From where I heard, it from it is $21 per coyote plus shipping and it usually takes 7 to 12 weeks to get your hide back.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Or do what he said, then go get a thing of tanning solution for about $10-15 and do it at home in 3 days!


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Or if u wantto save it o sell next yea u can putit in a garbage bag then duct tape the bag tight and freeze it

P.S.: Nice job at state!


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

Eat it.


----------



## AutumnFalls (Mar 2, 2007)

fingerz42 said:


> Eat it.


Would you serve that with red wine or white?


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

mountain dew goes good with coyote 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL Brad and I hunted a weekend once where we camped in a guys pasture and survived on Mtn. Dew and summer sausage sandwiches. Eatings overrating when hunting!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> LOL Brad and I hunted a weekend once where we camped in a guys pasture and survived on Mtn. Dew and summer sausage sandwiches. Eatings overrating when hunting!


My diet in deer season is kind of like that... except its venison jerky and pepsi.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I hunt with some guys during deer season adn they always want to go to the cafe for 1 hour during the day. What a waste of time!


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Where you located im in kansas and we hunt ever sunday with dogs. Didnt think they wor worth anything either till couple weeks ago we took them to a guy at a diff. location then usally and is buying them almost without checking them and spots are alrready rubbed out and he still buys them some 16 bucks still


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I go in in the before dawn and come out after sunset. I pack in turkey or beef jerky, Sunflowerseeds and I have a Camelback Pack with a 3 liter bladder so I either fill it with water or Gatorade. Good to go.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i've antelope hunted all damn day without eating anything. as long as you eat breakfast and stay hydrated you'll be fine. sure makes a meal and a cold beer after dark taste real good though.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

my dad and i would go to mcdonalds and order 10 or so burgers and have a good day of food while huntin. 8)


----------

